# Anyone own a lexmark wifi inkjet printer?



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else is blessed with such a piece of garbage? Wow. Once or twice a week i need to do a complete reset of this piece of junk to make it work again. I need to add 30 minutes to any task where I need to print something so I can reset the printer. Am I the only one?


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

Jason H said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is blessed with such a piece of garbage? Wow. Once or twice a week i need to do a complete reset of this piece of junk to make it work again. I need to add 30 minutes to any task where I need to print something so I can reset the printer. Am I the only one?


owned it. used. it. returned it promptly to Future Shop and got an HP.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I was at a tradeshow a few months back where Lexmark was showing off their new WiFi printers. I told them flat out that wireless printing is flaky at best. The only way to do it is to get a network-ready wired printer, plug it into an existing, functional wireless network, and go from there. They assured me their solution was flawless. I told them there was no way I would sell or recommend their solution.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Completely Agree with you all. 

Too bad I bought it at factory direct and I cant return it. At least it does have a usb port so I can plug it in to use it. 

Its also too bad nobody here at ehmac had an idea on how to fix my poor old laserwriter select.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

My Lexmark X4580 works pretty good and is very fast receiving a print job. I only had problems getting it to connect to my computer through ad hoc. I added a router to the mix and all was solved after 2 tries and some thinking... 

I have to do it all over again when I install leopard so I am a little scared. 

Hope it stops bugging out - yes I would love to return mine as well...

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Chaztastic (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Man, 
I hate to say it but I just got off the phone after being on it for an hour to only find that they won't have a driver for the Leopard OS until Jan. 31st '08!!!!!!! I have the Lexmark WI-FI X4580! Yeah, I was just as shock SOOOOOOOO I have to not use my printer for a couple of months until they create a new driver!! SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! Is there a refund or rebate policy for this catastrophe!!!!! Any other idea to get it working without having uninstall EVERYTHING on my computer?


----------



## craeyon (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry I cant offer you a solution here but God what is wrong with you man!

Why would you choose Lexmark WiFi over HP WiFi?

Can you please look into an HP C6180 or a C7180 with the 02 series of cartridges which (in a package with 150 sheets of photopaper) costs only $43 and gives you a yieild of 710 pages. Has wifi and wired connectivity plus much better quality and reliability. 


PLEASE? PLEASE! RETURN THAT GARBAGE NOW!


----------



## Chaztastic (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank for the heads up!! It's such a hastle to take it back given that I bought it about 3 months ago and it's worked fine up to when I upgraded! I don't use it a whole lot as it is but it was a big shock to find that I has to wait till late Jan. for them to create a new driver for the stupid thing! Thanks again but I guess I'll wait it out!!


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have to say that I went out today to Dixons (UK technology store) and bought one. Then before I unpacked it, I came here and saw how y'all were slagging it off... So I was a little scared.

But after a little perseverance I managed to get it to work ad-hoc, no router, no cable, nothing. I'm very happy with it; I intend to use it at college and we connect to the net by ethernet cable, so having an ad-hoc wireless network for it was ideal. I've just packed it up into its box, ready to take back next semester...

Hope it works then!

P.S. I in no way followed the instructions that came with it... I did it my own way, and if anyone's interested in what that way was, email me on EMAIL RETRACTED, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

heebie said:


> Hi everyone. I have to say that I went out today to Dixons (UK technology store) and bought one. Then before I unpacked it, I came here and saw how y'all were slagging it off... So I was a little scared.
> 
> But after a little perseverance I managed to get it to work ad-hoc, no router, no cable, nothing. I'm very happy with it; I intend to use it at college and we connect to the net by ethernet cable, so having an ad-hoc wireless network for it was ideal. I've just packed it up into its box, ready to take back next semester...
> 
> ...


How long has it been working?

Mine works for a 24-48 hours. Then i need to do a reset on it and reinstall the driver. 

Lexmark = Crap


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh... Right... Yeah I set it up and then put it back in the box ready to take to college... I used it for about 10 minutes.

Oops 

I'll just pray then, the last time I tried to get support for my X75, I was faced with a Spanish guy who knew about computers as much as I do ballet dancing (not much).


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Got one "free" with the eMac. Worked OK in OS9. However when the half cartridges it shipped with died, it was cheaper to buy the Canon which 4 years later is still going great. 

I do wish Canon would get banner printing to work in OSX.

BTW I wonder if the weekly periodic routines are wiping your printers settings.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Got one "free" with the eMac. Worked OK in OS9. However when the half cartridges it shipped with died, it was cheaper to buy the Canon which 4 years later is still going great.
> 
> I do wish Canon would get banner printing to work in OSX.
> 
> BTW I wonder if the weekly periodic routines are wiping your printers settings.


I'm confused. You had a wi-fi printer 4 years ago?

I thought this was new technology.


----------



## Toner (Jan 4, 2008)

*Lexmark 4580*

Joined this group just to findout more about this rotten printer luck.

Bought one of these LEXMAK 4580's to wirelessly print and it never worked once. 

I have two imacs and I just wanted to print to both... I tried setting it up (infrastructure mode) and after that did not work, I could not reset it to ad-hoc 

and ... what a friggin nightmare... ... Long Story Short took it back to future shop and got the HP 5280, but now I am afraid to hook that up too, the reviews don't look great for the HP 5280.

This frigging mine-field of PC bull is still haunting me.

This is why I got an imac in the first place.... 

Best,

Tom


----------

